# birch vs. oak plywood



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been looking locally for some birch plywood( the 8 or 16 ply stuff I hear so much about), but have had no luck. 4 ply red oak is readily available though. I was wondering if any one had some wisdom on the strength of this stuff. I know oak is a very dense, hard wood. But, is four ply really a good choice, I assume that the more layers, the stronger the plywood.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Its dense,the more layers the more strength.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes the opposing grain direction gives rigidness if that's a word, the more layers the more strength, but more importantly, not that a good quality piece should have this, but voids in the ply or layers will be larger in 8layer than the 16 as each individual layer is thicker, its voids or loosened knots that compromise strength in important parts of a frame namely the forks..


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There are so many variable when it comes to plywood.

Have a read of THIS so you understand them all.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

What you are looking for is Baltic Birch. Here is a on line supply. It is a little expensive but will make a lot of slingdhots. -- Tex
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=846


----------



## mattardel (May 27, 2011)

I have some of that red oak plywood you're speaking of. If it's similar to mine (which is likely) I wouldn't make a slingshot out of it. It's simply not strong enough to work. While the oak is good, the rest of it is not. I wouldn't want a fork coming back at my face at high speed, or a slingshot destroyed by one fork hit. I would definitely go with Tex's suggestion and buy Baltic Birch plywood online or at a local Rockler if possible. They have great deals in store (just bought a 30" x 60" board for $35!!!!).


----------

